# 1" juve red bellys



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

i just bought 6 1" reds for £40...they are currenty in a 41 gal but only temporarily

they are so much braver than my 4 and 5 inchers! within an hour of putting them in their new home they were coming up to me when i had my face up against the glass...eating without hesitation and doing really well in general







they dont even get scared when i turn the light on...(i have a moonlight with tin foil with holes in it wrapped around it)

i was just wondering a couple of things...

iv been feeding them once a day...muscles, live earth worms, blood worms ect...should i feed them this much? i dont want to over do it...the first time i gave them a live worm...they went crazy for it...they were all constatly going for it so i left them to it...(this was in the evening by the way) i woke up in the morning and found about two inches worth of the worm left...and they were still eating it...should i have taken the worm out after a certain length of time?

and will their behaviour cntinue this way? will they stay brave or are they likely to develope the skittishness as they grow...?

sorry the questions may seem stupid but iv never had piranhas from such a young age before...i understand that they are really fragile at this age

any help would be brilliant...thanks!!!













































oh and my bad on the picture quality...they suck i know =)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tyrone5797 said:


> i just bought 6 1" reds for £40...they are currenty in a 41 gal but only temporarily
> 
> they are so much braver than my 4 and 5 inchers! within an hour of putting them in their new home they were coming up to me when i had my face up against the glass...eating without hesitation and doing really well in general
> 
> ...


Feeding them as many things as possible is a good thing whe young-I would continue to due so...I would feed them multiple time daily-I feed mine upward of 8 to 10 feedings on average-Pull out n e uneaten food if there is n e.

Their behaviour will continue if you continue to work with them-Things like a high traffic area-High interaction daily,Good aquascapeing and many other factors will play a roll in them feeling comfy-

Just a couple of my views


----------



## piranhadaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

its kinda hard to tell with those pics, but i gotta say, i think you got some pacu.....sorry.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

piranhadaddy said:


> its kinda hard to tell with those pics, but i gotta say, i think you got some pacu.....sorry.


I dont think so....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

The few times I've grown out little guys they were like that until around 2 inches, then turn skittish seemingly over night.

And yea you gotta feed them alot of times threwout the day(I usually did 4-5) or there will be alot of fin nips and possible casualties. If they will eat feed them. They will usually keep eating until there stomachs are all bulged out. I would always take a piece of fish and rip little bite size pieces and throw them in one at a time. Then when they slow down, wait a few minutes and drop a few more. Once the pieces start hitting the ground I call it good.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## piranhadaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> its kinda hard to tell with those pics, but i gotta say, i think you got some pacu.....sorry.


I dont think so....
[/quote]

eyes and fins are too big. and the lower jaw doesn't even extend as far as the upper lip. i think the size of the eyes is the biggest difference.

id like to see some higher quality pics.

im not one who likes to be a downer, but i think its only right to let someone know when i think they may have been sold the wrong thing.

here is an old pic of my pygos at about the same size (the smaller fish on the lower right).


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, they do look like pacus but too make sure i think id need to see a clearer pic. Fins look differnt and the jaw is more rounded...


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok thanks for all of the help people! its all apprieciated









i think i must have been underfeeding them...i have been feeding them 1-2 times a day...and a couple do have the odd nipped fin...i was told they are very easy to overfeed at this age but i will feed them 4-5 times a day now









as for all of the pacu talk lol they are definately red bellies....i have 6 5 inchers and they are without a doubt red bellies....i brought these lil guys from the same place and the same person i got the others from...they are definately 100% reds lol ill post a better pic as soon as i get my digi cam back...these pics were taken with my mobile phone



piranhadaddy said:


> its kinda hard to tell with those pics, but i gotta say, i think you got some pacu.....sorry.


I dont think so....
[/quote]

eyes and fins are too big. and the lower jaw doesn't even extend as far as the upper lip. i think the size of the eyes is the biggest difference.

id like to see some higher quality pics.

im not one who likes to be a downer, but i think its only right to let someone know when i think they may have been sold the wrong thing.

here is an old pic of my pygos at about the same size (the smaller fish on the lower right).
[/quote]
the pics i posted up were from like the first or second night i got them...this was about 9 days ago now...they are actually starting to look like yours...shape and colour wise i mean


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

heres a couple more pics to try and show you a lil better but these were still taken from my phone


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry dude i thought the same is looks like a pacu! look at his mouth if he has blunted teeth ''pacu'' if he has a rounded mouth with a row of teeth it's a red!

the pacus will have the same colures but with the long fins and the short face shows it's a pacu!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

they have teeth...but obviously very small ones...you guys are starting to get me paranoid they better not be pacus lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude sorry but with the size of the fins i am 100% sayin pacu!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

well in that case would you mind telling me what you think of these guys because we got them from the same place...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Those are RBP not Pacus.

You should feed those little guys no less then 3 times a day and if I was you, I would get them on a diet of pellets pronto.

Here is a good brand for young Piranhas that will bring out that red color in their belly:

Hikari Discus REd Color Enhancing Pellets.

Hope that helped.

Hater


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i don't know mate i think thay might be pacus to!....jk yah thos are reds nice one to!


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^thanks herps and yes that helped thanx hater









well i just got back from the aquarium i brought them from and pointed out that the bottom lip didnt stick out as it should and that top back fin isnt how it should be...and after checking them out a lil further he agreed that they were pacus...i am taking them back on monday and either exchanging them or getting my money back...

thank you all very much for your comments


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

get your money back and then get from my buddy! still didin't get a reply yet! sorry! but jump back on msn


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

get a clear pic

the largert ones are piranhas but the small ones the pics are blurry

if its a pacu you should easily be able to see a difference in the jaw compared to your older ones


----------



## piranhadaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

Tyrone5797 said:


> ^thanks herps and yes that helped thanx hater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad to be of service, and im glad the guy is going to exchange them or give you a refund.

your reds look good. feeding them shrimp will really bring out their red too.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

> get your money back and then get from my buddy! still didin't get a reply yet! sorry! but jump back on msn


ill get on msn later...been a bit busy today



> im glad to be of service, and im glad the guy is going to exchange them or give you a refund.
> 
> your reds look good. feeding them shrimp will really bring out their red too.


i have started feeding them shrimp more often than i used to and i can see the difference in colour already! thanks again!


----------

